# Golem: "Bericht: Handy-Branding ein Produktmangel"



## TSCoreNinja (14 März 2005)

Mal wieder ein Fall, bei dem die kreativen und zweifelhaften Abzockversuche eines grossen rosafarbenem deutschen Konzern gestoppt wurden. Nicht zum ersten Mal...
*T-Mobile muss Kaufpreis laut Stiftung Warentest zurückerstatten 
*


> T-Mobile muss nach einem Urteil des Amtsgerichts Potsdam (AZ 34 C 563/04) den Kaufpreis für ein "gebrandetes" Handy zurückzahlen, das Gericht sah das Branding als "Produktmangel" an, berichtet die Stiftung Warentest. Der Käufer hatte ein Siemens A60 mit einer Prepaid-Karte erstanden.
> Bei Druck auf die Taste links unter dem Display sei sofort eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung hergestellt worden, die Taste ließ sich nicht wie bei dem Handy üblich frei programmieren. In dieser Veränderung des Gerätes erkannte das Amtsgericht Potsdam einen Mangel und verurteilte T-Mobile, den Kaufpreis von 79,95 Euro zurückzuerstatten, so die Stiftung Warentest
> In seiner Werbung habe T-Mobile nicht auf die Veränderung hingewiesen, vielmehr sei auf den Werbeabbildungen ein Siemens A60 im Original-Zustand abgebildet. Die entsprechende Taste sei mit der Funktion "Neue SMS" belegt gewesen.
> T-Mobile habe sich dem Urteil gebeugt, so die Stiftung weiter, und den Kaufpreis in Form eines Verrechnungsschecks zurückerstattet. Schließen sich andere Gerichte der Auffassung des Amtsgerichts Potsdam an, so die Stiftung Warentest, "können alle Besitzer von Branding-Handys bis zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf entweder ein voll funktionsfähiges Handy verlangen oder ihr Geld zurückfordern, wenn eine beim Originalhandy frei programmierbare Taste fest mit einer anderen Funktion belegt ist." Anders verhalte es sich hingegen dann, wenn in der Werbung auf die Veränderungen am Handy hingewiesen wird. (ji)


TSCN


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2005)

Nächste Runde 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59530


> Branding Extreme: T-Mobile bringt UMTS-Handy ohne Bluetooth-Datendienste
> 
> Bei der Anpassung der Firmware des Samsung-Handys an die Wünsche von T-Mobile, dem so genannten Branding, sind augenscheinlich nicht nur Menüs und Klingeltöne verändert, sondern für viele Kunden wichtige Funktionen deaktiviert worden. Das Amtsgericht in Potsdam entschied erst im März zugunsten eines T-Mobile-Kunden, der sein Mobiltelefon wegen Branding zurückgeben wollte.
> 
> Besonders verwirrend für potentielle Kunden ist dabei, dass T-Mobile selbst auf der Webseite mit den Technischen Daten zum SGH-Z130 die Bluetooth-Funktion "zur kabellosen Verbindung mit Handys und Laptops" hervorhebt -- was offensichtlich nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. T-Mobile wollte dies ohne vorherige Prüfung nicht kommentieren. Wer bei einem UMTS-Handy Wert auf die praktische Funkschnittstelle legt, sollte von dem ansonsten guten SGH-Z130 Abstand nehmen, zumal es mit einem Relax100-Vertrag noch etwa 100 Euro und ohne rund 380 Euro kostet.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Mai 2005)

da werden sich die Nerv-Brander von Vodafone aber gar nicht freuen, wenn das so weitergeht. 

Wie gut, daß die meine Kündigung bekommen haben. Jetzt kacken sie mich mit Werbung zu um zu retten was nicht mehr zu retten ist.


----------

